# Lizards:



## Matt K (Feb 28, 2010)

Along with the various arachnid and roach species I keep, I also have a fairly extensive collection of lizards and geckos.  Anyone else?

Since the mods have not appreciated my ads in the classifieds section before I might also mention I have numerous Anolis species available for sale, but PM me for varieties/prices- they're not inverts so wont be advertised in the classifieds section (though some people do run non-invert ads).

Aboreal lizards have been alot fo fun for me to keep, and the fact they are day- active makes them even better. 

So if you keep lizards or geckos (diurnal or otherwise)- ad a post!  I'll try to get some decent photos later today....

Cheers!


----------



## Matt K (Feb 28, 2010)

Just a few more:


----------



## Matt K (Feb 28, 2010)




----------



## ballpython2 (Feb 28, 2010)

Matt K said:


> Just a few more:


What species of lizard is that second from the top and the gecko on the bottom with the spots...


----------



## hermitman64 (Feb 28, 2010)

Wow, you do have some beautiful lizards!

Some of those are entirely new to me.

Other than Mediterranean Geckos, I only have one Northern Blue Tongue Skink. I love him so much, haha. I'll edit this post with pictures later.


----------



## StephanieH (Feb 28, 2010)

*lizards*

Those blue ones are gorgeous!! I have a mali uro, crested gecko and a baby beardie.


----------



## Matt K (Feb 28, 2010)

ballpython2 said:


> What species of lizard is that second from the top and the gecko on the bottom with the spots...


The second one from the top in the group of photos you replied to is a _Phrycus marmoratus_ which is similar to the anoles.

The photo on the bottom is not a gecko.  It is an anole.  Specifically a male _Anolis occulatus winstoni_.



Thanks for the comments!


----------



## ZergFront (Feb 28, 2010)

Wow, wow, WOW! Those are so beautiful. I'eve never even seen some of these before. One looks like a VERY green alligator lizard. I get the brown kind here...


----------



## Rockstarpets (Mar 1, 2010)

Personally have 5 crested geckos right now.  Have raised cresteds, leos, and U. ebenaui.  Have kept more than I can count.  My obsession lizard-wise is def. the Uroplatus.


----------



## Matt K (Mar 1, 2010)

Rockstarpets said:


> Personally have 5 crested geckos right now.  Have raised cresteds, leos, and U. ebenaui.  Have kept more than I can count.  My obsession lizard-wise is def. the Uroplatus.


You should post a photo!  I used to have U.fimbriatus and still have an appreciation for them.  Have even considered getting back into Uroplatus again...I like most of them... tend to lean towards the U.lineatus lately...


----------



## Jmugleston (Mar 1, 2010)

*Some of ours*

Those are some beautiful lizards you have. I'll probably be contacting you soon to pick some up. We have 3 main lizards projects we're working with: Varanus (V. yuwonoi, V. acanthurus, and V. tristis), Tiliqua (T. scincoides intermedia), and Xenosauridae (Shinisaurus crocodilurus and Xenosaurus grandis). We have a couple other projects too that we've incorporated as we've expanded.

V. yuwonoi (Very shy so recent pics are not of great quality)






V. acanthurus (Pics of adults on moving day)





V. tristis






T. scincoides intermedia (Ummm......)






Shinisaurus crocodilurus






Xenosaurus grandis (New arrivals. Still in quarantine cages)






Uromastyx flavofasciata (Couldn't resist these little goblins. He's been put on a lower fat diet since this pic)






My wife's new project: (I think she's cooking a couple dozen eggs now.)


----------



## snappleWhiteTea (Mar 1, 2010)

I love leo's! and are those skinks?


----------



## Jmugleston (Mar 1, 2010)

snappleWhiteTea said:


> I love leo's! and are those skinks?


The fourth picture down is a pair of skinks....making more skinks.


----------



## Matt K (Mar 1, 2010)

Jmugleston said:


> Those are some beautiful lizards you have....
> 
> V. yuwonoi (Very shy so recent pics are not of great quality)
> 
> ...


These are some awesome ones you have!  *V. yuwonoi *is *SWEET*.

That's the cool biz right there...


----------



## LovePets (Mar 2, 2010)

*Love your lizards*

Very nice lizards,I want a monitor so bad,I only have 2 mourning geckos for a week now,and I love them,very neat lil lizzies.


----------



## rollinkansas (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey Matt,

Here are some of the 2" geckos I kept.


----------



## Terry D (Mar 3, 2010)

*Sweet Anolis!*

Matt, it's been a long while, but are those Knight Anoles in one of the pics? Some years ago when I lived in Ft Lauderdale/Dania, I'd drive all over between there and Miami + northward looking for all kinds of herps. In Dania, there were some good localities for Green Iguana, Brown Basilisk, and Mexican spinytailed Iguana. Hispaniolan Curly-tails had a colony near DelRay/Boca Raton. Corn Snakes were often dime-a-dozen during evening road cruises. The most interesting from memory were the Knight Anoles near Coconut Grove. I only saw 'em once but distinctly remember a Cuban woman telling me that if you approached near with a green water hose, they'd open their mouth and throw out the big white throat fan- in protest of the "fake snake". Cool pix.  Terry


----------



## Terry D (Mar 3, 2010)

*Correction: N. Curlytail*

Oops, Like I said it's been a long time. Over 20 years.  I remeber the curlytails were actually northern after keying out an indiv after getting it home. The colony was closer to town of Delray Beach in a bunch of pipes in an industrial machine shop yard. T


----------



## Matt K (Mar 3, 2010)

*@ rollinkansas *-  I have a couple of those- I really like the Sphaerodactylus and Gonatodes, but don't have such good luck breeding them for some reason- difficult for me to get results on that. NICE photos of yours though!

*@ Terry D*- no, I don't keep Knight anoles.  The other giant species I have are Anolis baracoae 'blue form', Anolis smallwoodi, and Anolis persparsus, which are all large and shaped kind of like the Cuban Kight (Anolis equestris) but not the same thing otherwise.


----------



## rollinkansas (Mar 3, 2010)

Matt K said:


> *@ rollinkansas *-  I have a couple of those- I really like the Sphaerodactylus and Gonatodes, but don't have such good luck breeding them for some reason- difficult for me to get results on that. NICE photos of yours though!


You have my email address now(I was bugging you about marmoratus and such) and I can help with the sphaeros at least for breeding. Gonatodes, I never had steady luck.


----------



## Jmugleston (Mar 3, 2010)

Matt K said:


> These are some awesome ones you have!  *V. yuwonoi *is *SWEET*.
> 
> That's the cool biz right there...


Thanks. Hopefully we'll have V. yuwonoi eggs this year along with baby knobby lizards.


----------



## pouchedrat (Mar 4, 2010)

Pretty lizards!!!  I used to keep various species, but all I have right now are two old brown anoles *shrug*.  

In the past I've had a veiled chameleon I raised from a TINY little thing that fit on my fingertip (and hated me even then), various anoles and nocturnal geckos (flying gecko was my favorite), monkey skink who was wild caught and had problems from the start, had to be hospitalized and didnt' live long, and some other random things like skinks and armadillo lizards that coworkers or students in high school would dump off on me when they didn't want them anymore.  Honestly most of them came from people who knew me. 

Those itty bitty geckos are pretty amazing.  I wouldn't mind getting into something like that someday, I do love tiny versions of things, heh.


----------

